# MacOSX and JPCSC : JNI.



## pasticcino (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi All,

on www.musclecard.com there are drivers, wrappers and whatever to make a computer communicate with smartcards.

Since MacOSX has its PCSC.framework, I downloaded JPCSC. This is a Java to Smartcard wrapper that uses PCSC layer.

I can't compile it. I execute "make" command but it fails. 

What's going on :
I have 5 java classes that call several native functions. They compile and javah works fine, too. But C code doesn't. Initially, I get some problems on #include clause because some headers depend on frameworks not well referenced (for example, "winscard.h" needs to be changed to "PCSC/winscard.h" and some data types like DWORD need "wintypes.h" that isn't originally included).

Then, I tried to create a JNI application through XCode but it places a JNIWrapper.java file to be edited, and changing its name I get environment references problems... Also, developing a JNI application on XCode isn't much user-friendly for a dummy like me. 

Did anyone already used JPCSC wrapper on MacOSX ?
Could you please try to compile it and give me a feedback ? You find it in www.musclecard.com, middleware section.

Thanx a lot!


----------

